# Access to controlled substances



## dubaiguy1992 (Jan 22, 2014)

Was taking Venlafaxine/Effexor in the uk for depression anxiety, it's all under control now but get unpleasant side effects if I'm not taking it, have literally 3 days worth left and this is the first time trying to get it over here.

Went and a got a prescription from a dr who was not much use in telling me where I could find it just said "go to big pharmacy" went to boots who said they don't have it as controlled substance try life pharmacy, went to life who said none of their shops have it.

Does anyone have any idea where to find it, this is quite urgent.


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 12, 2010)

Crazy as it sounds, the pharmacies sometimes run all over the UAE out so you may have to try several places. Pharmacies at Mediclinic hospitals would often have it, and Marina pharmacy helpful in finding effexor for me. Boots never stock controlled meds, so that's why they couldn't help you.

Good luck!


----------



## dubaiguy1992 (Jan 22, 2014)

PolarBear said:


> Crazy as it sounds, the pharmacies sometimes run all over the UAE out so you may have to try several places. Pharmacies at Mediclinic hospitals would often have it, and Marina pharmacy helpful in finding effexor for me. Boots never stock controlled meds, so that's why they couldn't help you. Good luck!


Which marina pharmacy? Im in jbr so if you could recommend anywhere nearby that would be great like I said I went to life but no joy, many thanks


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 12, 2010)

The Marina pharmacy is a chain, and they have access to their inventory online. If one doesn't have it they have a system for getting delivery from another store within a few hours. There is a branch on Marina Walk and one in the Greens.


----------



## dubaiguy1992 (Jan 22, 2014)

PolarBear said:


> The Marina pharmacy is a chain, and they have access to their inventory online. If one doesn't have it they have a system for getting delivery from another store within a few hours. There is a branch on Marina Walk and one in the Greens.


Brilliant, thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Life Pharmacy is also pretty good.


----------



## dubaiguy1992 (Jan 22, 2014)

After a whole afternoon of searching I am still no further forward.

Tried marina pharmacy as polarbear suggested but they do not have it and neither does ideal pharmacy also in the marina, went back to al quoz mall where I got the prescription and the pharmacy there does not have it, the guy there told me to go to al khail mall who does not have it and told me to try a place over the road who also does not have it!

Is it actually possible to get this stuff over here? Wherever I go I keep getting the same response "sorry sir we do not have, try this place"


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

dubaiguy1992 said:


> After a whole afternoon of searching I am still no further forward. Tried marina pharmacy as polarbear suggested but they do not have it and neither does ideal pharmacy also in the marina, went back to al quoz mall where I got the prescription and the pharmacy there does not have it, the guy there told me to go to al khail mall who does not have it and told me to try a place over the road who also does not have it! Is it actually possible to get this stuff over here? Wherever I go I keep getting the same response "sorry sir we do not have, try this place"


Did you try Life Pharmacy? One of the biggest chains here. Ask them if it's possible to get these meds here? If not, get your doctor to prescribe an alternative.


----------



## dubaiguy1992 (Jan 22, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Did you try Life Pharmacy? One of the biggest chains here. Ask them if it's possible to get these meds here? If not, get your doctor to prescribe an alternative.


I did they don't have it


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

dubaiguy1992 said:


> I did they don't have it


Did you ask them if it's available here?


----------



## dubaiguy1992 (Jan 22, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Did you ask them if it's available here?


No I just kind of assumed it would be as the doctor gave me a prescription for it and it's on the controlled substances list


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

dubaiguy1992 said:


> No I just kind of assumed it would be as the doctor gave me a prescription for it and it's on the controlled substances list


Thing is you went to the doc and asked for this. It's a kind of repeat prescription. I'm guessing the doctor is not a psychiatrist. He/she probably has no idea if and where you will be able to get it. Possibly, if it was prescribed by a psychiatrist, they would know, but it's unlikely a GP would have that much experience in this respect. Speak with one of the respected pharmacies, find out if it is available here, to the best of their knowledge, and, if not, what would be the alternative and call the doctor and ask them to write another prescription and say you will return the unfilled prescription to them.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

:laugh:


BedouGirl said:


> Thing is you went to the doc and asked for this. It's a kind of repeat prescription. I'm guessing the doctor is not a psychiatrist. He/she probably has no idea if and where you will be able to get it. Possibly, if it was prescribed by a psychiatrist, they would know, but it's unlikely a GP would have that much experience in this respect. Speak with one of the respected pharmacies, find out if it is available here, to the best of their knowledge, and, if not, what would be the alternative and call the doctor and ask them to write another prescription and say you will return the unfilled prescription to them.


Try asking marina pharmacy if they can call any if their other branches to try to source it for you. Life pharmacy has also done this for me, I also have to take a controlled med and have struggled lately to find it, but the folks at life pharmacy were able to find one bottle in a shariah once and I literally drove all the way there to get it! Total PIA, hope you can find it soon. Also try asking your psychiatrist for an undated prescription, explain to him you're struggling to find the meds and need more than the 7 days to find them (prescriptions expire after 7 days I think)

Good luck


----------

